# Paynes Forks 72in. Debris Fork



## hotpot_420 (Jul 30, 2010)

Does anyone have this or has used this? I was wondering if it's worth the money. The reason i want it is for moving brush and small trees as i cut them while clearing off land. 





Paynes Forks 72in. Debris Fork | Tractor Accessories | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Me? I'd put the money on regular forks. Avoid the clamp ons. Why? You can use them for moving just about everything those Paynes would move in terms of brush and trees, plus you can move pallets and heavier things without the risk of fouling up your bucket. Those clamp ons will surely damage your forks if you aren't carefull. You keep pressing your luck and pushing the envelope then suddenly.........DAMAGE! I'd get regular quick change pallet forks, unless you have an older machine without the quick change. I've moved many a brush pile and many trees, with excellent results. Regular pallet forks would be a bit more, but well worth it. Those clamp ons are for very gentleman type uses.


----------



## hotpot_420 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a ford 5610 with the 777F loader. Can you recommend a set of pallet forks?


----------



## hotpot_420 (Jul 30, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the quick attach system on my FEL, I'm not sure what style this is and i have not seen it elsewhere.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you contacted your local dealer?


----------

